# General > Classified Marketplace >  Viking Mortising Axe

## Scottishsmith24

This axe was hand forged from 100 year old anchor chain made of wrought iron and a pattern welded (Damascus) billet with sixteen layers of 1095 and 15N20. The axe head measures 9 1/4 inches long with 4 3/4 inch long cutting edge. The accents of copper are riveted all the way through the wrought iron axe body and the handle is is laminated from Brazilian rosewood and hickory, the two woods chosen for their complimenting characteristics so that this is a fully functional handle. This axe comes with a sheath and measures 21 inches long and weighs in at a little under two pounds. 

I am asking for $525 for this axe and offering free shipping within the continental US. If interested please PM me to discuss payment details. I accept Money Orders, Checks, and PayPal. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Jessthebuilder

Holy crap is that beautiful!! You do great work. Anyone would be proud to own that. Thank you for posting.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

Thanks Jessthebuilder! Just wanted to let everyone know this axe is now sold.

----------


## Rick

Good for you. I'm glad you found a buyer. As I said, it's a beautiful axe no matter what you call it and the new owner should be mighty proud.

----------

